# canidae new grain free formulas



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

looks like it was a good time for me to switch to totw, looks like canidae is messing with their formulas again. i will link you to their pure line(grain free= pure)

honestly they look like garbage....look worse than totw....also the site used to say it had 80 percent meat protein, but it doesnt anymore...although that's been gone fromt he site for a while. after a bag or wo on wetlands might try the new formula origen fish..anyone know when the new formula hits US.

canidae pure sea(this is the same as current salmon) CANIDAE® Natural, Holistic Dog Food - CANIDAE Grain Free Pure Sea&#153;

canidae pure sky(this is their duck formula..however it looks like turkey to me -__-)CANIDAE® Natural, Holistic Dog Food - CANIDAE Grain Free Pure Sky&#153;

canidae land(this is similar to totw hiigh prarie, bt i bet costs way more, and overall not to impressive) CANIDAE® Natural, Holistic Dog Food - CANIDAE Grain Free Pure Sky&#153;

canidae pure elements(this is the same as the als grain free that i just switched from) CANIDAE® Natural, Holistic Dog Food - CANIDAE Grain Free Pure Elements&#153;


also an update on totw wetlands....shane doesnt seem to like it as much as id hope...i was hoping hed go nuts for it


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Did they change the formulations in the entire line not just the grain free? There was a customer at work the other day who returned her Canidae ALS because her dog wouldn't touch it and when he finally did eat some of it he was acting really off. He was on it for 6 months so she thought this was very odd and didn't want to risk there being an issue so she changed brands. Might be why the dog was refusing it and acting off if they changed the entire line.

That's a shame, but they like what they like I guess. My two really liked the TOTW Wetlands but they are in love with Orijen Regional Red and the 6 Fish, though once that is gone I plan on trying them with raw.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Did they change the formulations in the entire line not just the grain free? There was a customer at work the other day who returned her Canidae ALS because her dog wouldn't touch it and when he finally did eat some of it he was acting really off. He was on it for 6 months so she thought this was very odd and didn't want to risk there being an issue so she changed brands. Might be why the dog was refusing it and acting off if they changed the entire line.
> 
> That's a shame, but they like what they like I guess. My two really liked the TOTW Wetlands but they are in love with Orijen Regional Red and the 6 Fish, though once that is gone I plan on trying them with raw.


it dpesnt appear that the grain formulas ae changed. also as far as i can tll the two previously exclusive grainf ree varieties(ALS, AND SALMON)...are just experiencing a change in packaging and nomenclature, without a change in product itself....however in the future they might change this. The 2 other varieties i posted are all brand new apparently. They look like taste of the wild knockoffs, and i think totw looks better even, and at my feed store the canidae ALS grai nfree is 54.99 while totw wetlands is 41.99, so i'd imagine these other pure varieties will cost more than totw. Also there's no guarantee these are ethox free, since technically canidae isnt a diamond food, and totw is ethox free.

I will prob switch to orijen when they release the 38 percent protein line. I am not convinced high protein is great for dogs...as a weight lifter my stomach is screwed up from taking excess


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> I will prob switch to orijen when they release the 38 percent protein line. I am not convinced high protein is great for dogs...as a weight lifter my stomach is screwed up from taking excess


That's the reason I like acana over orijen. 

I also agree that the 2 new formulas aren't anything special. The bison and lamb only have 25% protein while TOTW prairie has 32%. The duck and turkey look pretty close to totw wetlands. They both have a little bit higher calorie content though. Pure sky is 3925 kcal and pure land is 3706 kcal.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I dunno, they look pretty good to me. Nothing amazing but I'd say about the same as TOTW. 

On another note, I like the looks of the new bags. Canidae's bags have always been annoying to me, from an aesthetic point of view lol. i like these. Something to consider adding to my lineup. I'm on a pretty strict budget these days, so I will need to see the prices first.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

meggels said:


> I dunno, they look pretty good to me. Nothing amazing but I'd say about the same as TOTW.
> 
> On another note, I like the looks of the new bags. Canidae's bags have always been annoying to me, from an aesthetic point of view lol. i like these. Something to consider adding to my lineup. I'm on a pretty strict budget these days, so I will need to see the prices first.


the bags look nice, ill give them that...however i do think totw is better then the 2 new formulas.

the pure sky formula is basically a turkey formula with a small amount of freh duck. I think the wetlands kills it.

the pure land formula is a poor imitator of totw high prairie. i think high prairie kills it. This has less cals than high prairie, and much less protein.

if i were u i would just go with the pure elements formula...that's whst i used to feed(it was the als)


i do have a question for anyone which has always nothers me, and isee it once again...it makes o sense to me....

how come high prairie has MORE calories per KG...3719/3706
.\
BUT.....

pure land has MORE calories per cup????? 473/370


if something has more caloric density, it should have more no matter if there;s one piece of kibble or several bags.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i do have a question for anyone which has always nothers me, and isee it once again...it makes o sense to me....
> 
> how come high prairie has MORE calories per KG...3719/3706
> .\
> ...


A food that has a higher calorie per cup, would have fewer cups of kibble in a 30lb. bag. So there will be more cups of praire in a 30 lb. bag than pureland. So one piece of kibble of pureland, does have more calories than 1 piece of kibble of praire. By weight there pretty close. That means pureland is heavier per piece of kibble, since it has more calories per piece of kibble. I always go by kcal/kg when comparing foods. Than I'll take a look at kcal/cup to decide if I need to adjust feeding. Perfect example is I'll feed 3.5 cups of TOTW and 3.25 cups of Acana.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> A food that has a higher calorie per cup, would have fewer cups of kibble in a 30lb. bag. So there will be more cups of praire in a 30 lb. bag than pureland. So one piece of kibble of pureland, does have more calories than 1 piece of kibble of praire. By weight there pretty close. That means pureland is heavier per piece of kibble, since it has more calories per piece of kibble. I always go by kcal/kg when comparing foods. Than I'll take a look at kcal/cup to decide if I need to adjust feeding. Perfect example is I'll feed 3.5 cups of TOTW and 3.25 cups of Acana.


i stiill dont understand =(
especially how in two foods with 30 pounds each..there's a diff number of cups?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i stiill dont understand =(
> especially how in two foods with 30 pounds each..there's a diff number of cups?


There both 30 lbs of food. There pretty similar in calorie by weight 3719/3706. A bag of pureland has 50,536 kcalories and a bag of praire has 50,714 kcalories. I got this by first converting lbs to kilograms. That would be 30lb/2.2=13.64 kilograms. Since we know the kcal/kg, you multiply it by the weight in kilograms. Praire: 13.64kg x 3719 kcal/kg is 50,714 kcalories. pureland: 13.64kg x 3706 kcal/kg is 50,536 kcalories in a 30 lb. bag. Since we know kcal/cup, divide to find out how many cups. praire: 50,714kcal/370kcal per cup=137 cups. pureland: 50,536kcal/473kcal per cup=107 cups. So praire has 178 kcal more per 30 lb bag. It also has 30 more cups per 30 lb. bag. The bottom line is you will feed more cups of totw than canidae, but there are more cups of totw in a 30 lb. bag ;0)


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

FWIW, I just started transitioning in Canidae ALS grain free from a bag of Holistic Select Small Breed. I've always had good results from Canidae (old and "new" formulas) but then I never feed two bags of anything in succession and usually have four or five brands in rotation. Also Benji isn't fussy although he is prone to loose, but not soft serve, poop.

The new Canidae ALS grain free seems to be giving the best stool yet for kibble. Kibble is only about 50% of Benji's diet. The other half is better canned foods (a big variety) and Nature's Variety Raw (lamb, chicken or beef).


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

my dog has always done very well on caqnidae grain free.

i consider it a step up from TOTW, though the two newer formulas look closer to being on par with TOTW.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> my dog has always done very well on caqnidae grain free.
> 
> i consider it a step up from TOTW, though the two newer formulas look closer to being on par with TOTW.


ok so shane has been on 33 percent totw wetlands, and 66 percent canidae GF for a few days(1 cup wetlands 2 canidae) i;ve noticed a huge increase in his tears

should i return the food? I barely check his stools, but it should be easier now that it''s snowing


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ok so shane has been on 33 percent totw wetlands, and 66 percent canidae GF for a few days(1 cup wetlands 2 canidae) i;ve noticed a huge increase in his tears
> 
> should i return the food? I barely check his stools, but it should be easier now that it''s snowing


bump is it possible to see probs this early?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't think there has been enough time to notice a difference. COuld Shane be tearing more because of the new snow you mentioned? I know that when it's cold and crisp out, I tear a little more than usual when I go outside. I dunno. Just something to consider....


----------

